# Rockford IL



## Painfully (Mar 14, 2002)

I'm shopping for players in Rockford, IL for a regular Sunday game beginning in May.  It's a homebrew campaign--I won't allow psionics or evil PC's, but am otherwise open to player input.

Drop me a line if you're interested or just want to know more.  I should have a website built shortly after the campaign starts.


----------



## Painfully (Mar 27, 2002)

**bump

There must be somebody in Rockford looking to game.


----------

